# JL Microsub+ vs. Powerwedge+



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

I used to own the old school semi-cylindrical dual 8" microsub and it was honestly a beast for what it was. I need something to throw in the minivan when we hit the road. Just trying to choose. The sealed 12" is the same price as the ported 10"...both TW1. The dual 8" is out of my price range.

I would assume the ported models probably have a bit more output...especially near the tuning frequency. But this is not going to be blasting at high volumes, so that is not a concern of mine. 

Accurate, quick transients, and going low would be priorities over sheer output. Any thoughts? I can go try them both out likely...friend of mine manages a shop who picked up the line recently. I guess a test drive is in order. Thought I would ask. Surely someone else has compared these.

Thanks.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm partial to ported boxes, I think that's what I'd do simply on efficiency.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

I had the JL 8W3v3LG and loved it. It's not a 15Hz monster (and I do like deep bass) but it was and is a very musical sub, and I got rid of it, and I miss it badly. 






In terms of TW1 boxes etc, i don't know what to suggest. Of course there are some very good subs/drivers on the market. You could buy a driver and get help with an enclosure, but as I've said before; im sure they'll be a day when the 'Trouble and Strfie (wife) tells me 'enough', and on that day, I'll get an enclosure from JL (becasue my favourite DDLE312 is no longer in production) and call it a day.... becasue I _HAVE_ to 

I like depth, and no JL box has quite 'floated me boat' in that respect, but I do respect the great SQ they have.


----------

